# setting up my new 55 gallon african cichlid tank! NEED HELP



## AJJCneedsHELP (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, I would really like to set up a 55 gallon African cichlid tank I am not planning on having it planted. I would like to have lake Malawi cichlids. I would like it if someone very experienced explained to me the ropes and gives me lots of tips! 

some general questions I have!

these are the African cichlids I would like to put in the aquarium 
- electric yellow labs 
- red zebras 
- snow white cichlid 
- electric blue hap 
if there are any problems I'm not seeing with this set up please feel free to tell me and if there are any other really cool beginner cichlids I should check out please feel free to tell me!? or change up my selection list

another question is what's a good male to female ratio?

also what is a good filter to get for my 55g tank? for the cichlids?

how do I know the ph of my tap water and if its low how can I boost it up into that ph 7.6 - 8.4 African cichlids like (I am already planning on using coral sand!)

This is all new to me in general so sorry for the beginner questions


----------



## AJJCneedsHELP (Aug 6, 2013)

I would also add 2 bristlenose plecos and would like to add also a bumble bee cichlid. I would really like some filtration advice for my 55 g need help please!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would not do both yellow labs and red zebras together as they are very similar in color and could easily crossbreed. Furthermore, red zebras are one of the more aggressive mbuna and not recommended for beginners. Check out the 55G cookie cutter setup in the library section of this site for some good species selection. The recommended m/f ratio for most mbuna is 1/4-5f. Females haps are very drab so most ppl just keep the males. If you do this you want to have plenty of other fish in the tank.

Get yourself an API freshwater test kit. It will help you test all your water parameters.

The filter really depends on how many fish you have and what size. You want to think about the full grown size and number of your fish when deciding. 15 full grown fish produce a lot more waste than 15 juvies. The recommended filter flow rate is 8-10x the tank volume an hour. So for a 55G that would be somewhere between 450 and 550GPH. I would go for a canister on this sized tank. There are many options out there, Fluvals and Ehiems are very popular and are very good filters, but they are expensive. Renas and Aquatops are a little more reasonable and still do a good job. I have an Aquatop cf500uv on my 75G tank and it does a great job. You could go with a hang-on-back filter for something a little cheaper. The Aquaclear 110 would be a good option for this tank. However, I prefer canisters on my larger tanks as they are quiet, have more filter media volume and there is less ugly equipment in your tank. Its really up to you and your budget tho.

Hope that helps get you started.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

clhinds78 said:


> I would not do both yellow labs and red zebras together as they are very similar in color and could easily crossbreed. Furthermore, red zebras are one of the more aggressive mbuna and not recommended for beginners. Check out the 55G cookie cutter setup in the library section of this site for some good species selection. The recommended m/f ratio for most mbuna is 1/4-5f. Females haps are very drab so most ppl just keep the males. If you do this you want to have plenty of other fish in the tank.
> 
> Get yourself an API freshwater test kit. It will help you test all your water parameters.
> 
> ...


+1. Great advice!

Here is the 55 gallon 'cookie cutter' article hinds78 mentioned: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/met_estherae.php
Post back your proposed stock and someone will help out. Think 3 species, if going with mbuna, and the ratios already mentioned by hinds78.


----------



## DLLNP (Jul 9, 2013)

I have heard some people say BN pleco's and mbuna mixed isn't a good idea but I have 1 in my 70 gallon mbuna tank for years and have never had any issues. He keeps to himself and none of the cichlids (even the very territorial ones) seem to even notice him, so I would definitely recommend them, they stay relativity small and are not messy! You may want to reconsider the bumblebee as they are extremely aggressive and may end up outgrowing a 55 gallon in a couple years. Just a thought, maybe the experts will have a different opinion!

Dillon


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

DLLNP said:


> I have heard some people say BN pleco's and mbuna mixed isn't a good idea but I have 1 in my 70 gallon mbuna tank for years and have never had any issues. He keeps to himself and none of the cichlids (even the very territorial ones) seem to even notice him, so I would definitely recommend them, they stay relativity small and are not messy! You may want to reconsider the bumblebee as they are extremely aggressive and may end up outgrowing a 55 gallon in a couple years. Just a thought, maybe the experts will have a different opinion!
> 
> Dillon


Agreed. I've had two albino BN plecos in my 75G mbuna tank for over a year now with no issues. The key is to have plenty of places for them to hide. They hide during the day and come out and night to graze. After a year mine are sill only about 3".


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> +1. Great advice!


Guess I am just speaking from personal experience. I had labs and red zebras together and it was not good.


----------



## AJJCneedsHELP (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice guys and why only 3 species ? what would happen if I just put 1 of each in


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

AJJCneedsHELP said:


> Thanks for the great advice guys and why only 3 species ? what would happen if I just put 1 of each in


Lots of aggression and many deaths. Mbuna are harem fish and need a lot of females of their own species to be happy and calm. 15-18 fish of three differently colored species would work great in this tank. Just be sure to aim for the 1m/4-5f ratio and you should be ok. Plus, the more fish there is of each species the more the aggression is spread putting less strain on your fish. Less strain is good because it leads to happy, healthy fish.


----------



## AJJCneedsHELP (Aug 6, 2013)

What do you guys think of doing this combination in my tank

- Labidochromis chisumulae 1 male 3 females 
- Labidochromis perlmutt 1 male 3 females 
- Labidochromis caeruleus 1 male 3 females 
- Pseudotropheus saulousi 1 male 3 females 
- Bristle nose plecos 2 of them


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would not do the yellow labs, red zebras and soulosi together as they all look very similar. Consider one of these combinations:

If you like the soulosi:
Ps Soulosi-1m/4f
Rusties-1m/4f
Acei-1m/4f

If you like the labs:
L. Cearuleus-1m/4f
ps elongatus (blue color)-1m/4f
rusties or solofi-1m/4f

There are, of course, many other options. These are just a couple good choices.

The two BN plecos should be just fine.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Choose one species of Labidochromis to avoid cross breeding and inter species aggression. Stick to 3 species.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Since a 55 is not the ideal size for larger Mbuna I would go with dwarfs. Pearlmuts, Saulosi and Textilis (red) would offer up a a nice array of color. The Textilis is not a readily available fish however I know of one mail order company who usually has them readily available.


----------

